# 謝ってくる



## Riccardo91

Dear Japanese forum,

once again, it's "stupid questions time", but searching on Google doesn't help me in a decisive way.

In a sentence like 謝ってきたら許す (If he apologizes, I'll forgive him), is it _always_ implied that the person is somewhere else and physically goes where the speaker is to apologize (meaning "If he comes to apologize, I'll forgive him")?

I would say no, but I'm not finding anything that gives me the definitive confirmation.

Thank you very much!


----------



## karlalou

謝ったら and 謝ってきたら are saying just the same thing.
No one really means the person really walk or.. anyway comes over to themselves by saying 謝って*来る*. It's just like our habit makes us say something unnecessary.

I guess it's more like implying the person's will. It's saying if he by himself changes his mind and apologizes to you willingly rather than forced by you to do so.

I think 'approach' is the word rather than 'come', in the case of 謝ってくる or 頼んでくる and so on.

[edit] I was keep using 誤 instead of 謝 here, but, yes, that was typo. 謝る is the kanji for 'apolologize'.


----------



## 810senior

It may mean either physical movement(he actually comes to where the person who he should apologize) or non-physical movement(he apologizes him/her by text or e-mail, or else on the phone).
てくる implies that the speaker goes to do something and (after that) come back to where he/she was, as in　ちょっと、トイレ*行ってくるね*。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

謝ってきたら許す
=彼の方から謝ってきたら許す
=自分から許すつもりはないが、もし、彼の方から謝ってきたら許してやる。
I won't forgive him unless he voluntarily apologizes to me.
If he voluntarily apologizes to me, I'll be ready to forgive him.

誤ってくる has the connotation of the movement from him to me.
謝ってくる has the stronger vector from him to me than just 謝る.


----------



## kamot

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 謝ってきたら許す
> =彼の方から謝ってきたら許す
> =自分から許すつもりはないが、もし、彼の方から謝ってきたら許してやる。



I agree with you.
謝って*くる* implies that he apologizes *from his side*.
For example,
彼が謝ってきたら、私も謝る
= If he apologizes to me (from his side), I'll also apologize to him.



SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 誤ってくる has the connotation of the movement from him to me.



Is this typo?
誤ってくる = come by mistake


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

kamot said:


> Is this typo?
> 誤ってくる = come by mistake



Definitely yes!
誤ってくる is the typo for 謝ってくる.

To avoid a confusion for learners, I'd like to correct it but I can't.
A moderator once said that I should not correct previous posts because it would make another type of confusions.

BTW, I think your translation, "from his side," is nice!


----------



## frequency

Riccardo91 said:


> it's "stupid questions time",


No, don't say that

謝ってきたら許す・トイレに行ってくるね・トイレに行ってきますね
謝ったら許す・トイレに行くね

are all okay and there is no particular significance in meaning. But those きたら・くるね versions are casual and idiomatic.
You can say like this, too:
You tell people at lunchtime, ちょっと食べてきます. You say _I'll go out to eat something and come back_.
（ちょっと suggests your short-time absence.)


Cross-posted with 810.
And note that 謝る already contains the action done from somebody to you.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

frequency said:


> And note that 謝る already contains the action done from somebody to you.



I disagree with this point.

謝る can be used from you to somebody, as in "私から謝る."
However,　謝ってくる cannot be used from you to somebody.
"私から彼に謝ってくる”
"私から彼に謝ってゆく” is also unnatural, although it can be used in a certain context.

謝る can be used from you to you, as in "自分自身に謝る."
However, 謝ってくる cannot be used from you to you.
"自分自身に謝ってくる”

謝る is a simple verb that doesn't have the vector/action from who to who.
謝ってくる has the vector/action from somebody else to the subject person.


----------



## frequency

Sorry, yes I thought it was insufficient. I've found it after I posted. 
_In that case_, there's a person who is going to forgive somebody, and he says 謝ったら. This implies that he's not wrong and a receiver of the other's apology.


----------



## Riccardo91

Thank you very much to everyone!

I didn't expect such a deep analysis over a question like that.
You have been very helpful! Thank you again!


----------

